# Introducing Wife to Shooting



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

For those of you guys that have brought your wife (or lady friend  ) into the world of shooting, how did you go about it? Or, maybe more pertinent, how should you not go about it? I'd also love to hear thoughts from the ladies on here as well. 

I've always thought it would be a good idea for my wife to have at least a basic understanding of guns for a few reasons. I have guns at the house, and I feel it is important for her to practice safe handling of any gun at all times (she usually doesn't touch it at all.) Also, I'd like for her to be able to use one for protection, if the need arises. Finally, it might turn out to be something we might enjoy doing together (which would be awesome.)

She has shot some of my pistols before. Not much, but she's done it. Unfortunately, I don't have what I would consider to be a good pistol to learn on. She didn't hate shooting, but she didn't love it either.

She's recently mentioned her interest in shooting, mostly for defensive reasons. I've considered buying/borrowing a good full size .22 of some sorts to get her into shooting with something that wouldn't intimidate her or scare her away from shooting, while giving me a chance to teach her safety and the mechanics of shooting.

If she does get into shooting (and perhaps CCW), I thought a revolver might be a good way to go, just because of simplicity. I even thought about one in .22. (Please don't turn this into a caliber debate, because I've read way too many of those.) I just thought it might be good, depending on how much I can get her to practice. Confident with a .22 is far better than fear with a bigger caliber in my opinion. Agree or disagree? 

Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Mine actually started with a .40 cal. She tagged along when I started shooting IDPA. She did some shooting after the match, then ended up shooting the matches with me. She preferred the 9mm, so I set her up with a Walther P99. She loves the trigger and it doesn't aggravate her arthitis. Anyway, my point is let her try different handguns until she finds one she like the most. Most women prefer the 9, but I know plenty who love shooting the .45. Definitly get a .22. It's a great tool for learning the basics, as well as being cheap and fun to shoot. Keep us posted.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

First, and foremost.... do NOT surprise her with "look what I bought you" !!! You'll have just as much success choosing a gun for her as you would choosing her shoes. HER hands, HER comfort level, and HERR preferences. Take her to a large selection of guns and let her look, handle, and express HER preferences.

Just because a revolver is functionally "simpler" than a semi-auto, doesn't make it any more of a ladies gun than any other firearm. To assume that a lady must "love guns" before being able to cope with a mechanical safety, is silly. Personal preference is one thing, and gender bias is another. You don't have to love guns in order to carry one, but if you carry without being proficient with your chosen firearm, you're a fool....male or female.

The age-old "trade-off" in handguns is especially applicable to the ladies..... short barrel, light weight, only 5 or 6 rounds equals much more perceived recoil.... longer barrel, more weight equals less recoil, REGARDLESS OF GENDER. That being said, get some training FIRST.... a good instructor will have a variety of guns for you to try out.

Once proficient with the fundamentals, then anyone can learn to shoot any caliber, as well as learn to shoot either a revolver, or a semi-auto.

Caliber comes AFTER proficiency in the fundamentals. Start with a .22 caliber something. Once a new shooter begins to flinch from shooting a large caliber right away, it's tough to "unlearn" it.

Shop for a firearm just like you shop for shoes.......

Shoes...... when you buy 'em, you try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em..... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to break in the shoes, and your feet.

Guns..... try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em......... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to practice with it, and enhance your ability to use it.....

Buying a handgun simply because someone else has one is just foolish. If there were a "best" handgun, we'd all own it, and the huge selection of handguns to choose from wouldn't exist.

Hey ........

GO SHOPPING


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Patience patience patience and lots of hands on encouragement.......as stated above, when its time she chooses the handgun for herself......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually shoot .40 cal., so that's what my wife shot first..........I explained to her, that when I am gone from the house, she needs to know how to defend herself, if ever the occasion arises..........I didn't feel that the recoil would be too much for her, and it wasn't. She doesn't have to like shooting, she doesn't have to go shooting, but she should know how to use a firearm. Well, she has gone with me 5 times now, and is the proud owner of a new Ruger SR40, which she likes.....and so do I.....my Beretta's were a bit too large in the grip for her.........she really liked the feel of the HK P30, but we didn't want to shell out that much, for a first firearm. She had troubles racking slides.....out of all the firarms she handled, she really liked S&W Model 10's, 15's, Rugers with smaller grips, HK P30L, Sig 250....but for price, and grip, she liked the SR40...........it has plenty of safes.......mag safety, manual safety, trigger safety, nice sights, nice trigger, and I even like the grips on the SR40, and we can shoot the same ammo. Personally, I like steel firearms, with hammers, and manual safety/decocker, but she is pleased with her choice, and the slide is manageable. It took a while to find the right firearm for her, but that was half the battle. Revolvers are less complicated, but with most DA pulls, she had trouble with finger strength....I was suprised at how easy the trig pull was, with the Ruger. The only real flinch she had was with a strong DA pull...once we eliminated that, no more flinching. You need to take your wife out, like I did, and handle many, many firearms......they have to like the firearm feel first, then you get down to brass tacks.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Have her check out corneredcat.com By a woman for women.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the helpful replies. Lots of things to think about and talk over with her. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

It may sound gender bias but find a good range that has a ladies basic safety course and a large selection of practice weapons. After she has the basics then you can help her find a chose a firearm. above had a great statement about a 22, it is a great teaching and learning tool, and cheap to shoot and a lot of fun. I have 9 or 10 in my collection and always take one to the range to start the day (200-250 rounds). from there shop for what fits her and test drive anything first before buying. I know this cost money but its cheaper in the long run by not buying something that will not be used and just sits ing the safe. 
Shoot safe and have fun with it
JT


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband brought me to the range and we rented a few things and then I made the choice and got what I wanted.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

PistolChick86 said:


> My husband brought me to the range and we rented a few things and then I made the choice and got what I wanted.


...and that's exactly the way it should happen... nicely done, ma'am....


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

usmcj said:


> ...and that's exactly the way it should happen... nicely done, ma'am....


Thanks! Made the mistake of choosing a snub nose Taurus. Learned quickly that it wasn't right for me and moved on. Now I own 7: Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm, Bersa Thunder .380, Ruger SR22, Taurus .357 Magnum, Ruger 22/45 Lite, Saiga 410, and a Ruger .22 rifle. Can't have just 1!! It is a great hobby that my husband and I enjoy together. He has a combination of 7 or 8 as well....lol!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

PistolChick86 said:


> Thanks! Made the mistake of choosing a snub nose Taurus. Learned quickly that it wasn't right for me and moved on. Now I own 7: Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm, Bersa Thunder .380, Ruger SR22, Taurus .357 Magnum, Ruger 22/45 Lite, Saiga 410, and a Ruger .22 rifle. Can't have just 1!! It is a great hobby that my husband and I enjoy together. He has a combination of 7 or 8 as well....lol!


Your evolution is quite familiar to me. I"m glad you didn't get disappointed, and give up. Yer right... can't have just one. If ya let him outshoot ya, he'll feel guilty and take you out for another handgun... heh


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

He just bought me the Beretta and the Lite...LOL. Same week I also traded in my Bodyguard for the Bersa. 3 in one week, that is usually how it is. Go in to pick up the current purchase and walk out with a down payment on another. Who knows about next week lol.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, if that's the worst problem you've got, yer in pretty good shape... enjoy... g'nite


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

After 45 years (and she was raised in a large family of hunters), my wife won't touch a gun. I have tried to tell her what she needs to know if she finds a gun sitting around to make sure it is safe and to put it away. But she won't listen (hates it when I "lecture") and won't go to the range with me. But we are both old now and I've heard of cases where a guy dies, they put his obit in the paper, and some bad guys decide to come and collect his medicines or guns. I'd like to know how to get her to face facts and learn something about guns. She doesn't have to become an enthusiast; just be able to protect herself. 

There's hope now. She's friends with the wife of a retired Army officer across the street who has guns. They do a lot of things together. Maybe I can get them both to go to the range for a "fun afternoon." Her family core has stayed up North but I know they have had the same issues. But every six months one couple passes by and stops for a few days. He likes to go shoot with me. Maybe I can get his help.

I have been encouraged a few times seeing groups of women come to our range for an "introduction course." We all give them room to shoot where we don't hit them with hot brass. They seem to have fun.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

This weekend my daughter is bring one of the women she works with over because she wants to learn to shoot and knows Jenny goes shooting with me sometimes. After the safety and do and don't lecture I will have her handle (some of) the pistoles and revolvers in my collection (I know sexest, but .38 cal. and under if she is good with recoil we can up the caliber). After that we will take her favorite ones to the range, get the safety drill agin and start shooting(under very careful observation). Same drill as twice before and hope it works this time to.


----------

